# Sitex Sports Watch. Any Information?



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

I have a vintage Sitex wristwatch; which measures a hefty 40mm across.

Wondered if anyone knows anything about them? Tried the usual searches and came up with nothing. It seems a little like a scaled down pocket watch and when opened, looks much like a pocket watch too. The hands are adjusted by pressing the button under the winding crown. Runs very well, with an agricultural tick. I would love a bit more information about the brand and suggested age. Marked as "Foreign"; so possibly from Germany between the wars?

It is certainly a conversation piece & whilst being rather battered; I am rather fond of it.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

You are correct in assuming these 'pin set' movements were primarily used in pocket watches.

Early pocket watches from the early 1900's were converted to wristwatches by soldering wire lugs to the case so a strap could be fitted. Although your example did start life as a 'wristwatch'

It was particularly beneficial to troops during WWI, not having to fiddle about retrieving & opening a pocket watch.

Numerous companies in the UK, Switzerland & America produced these under a variety of now defunct names.

I date your example without looking at the movement at around 30's to early 40's ?

Always nice to have a couple in the collection. :thumbsup:

Hope this helps


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Thank you for taking your time to respond. Your knowledgeable reply makes perfect sense.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The watch was made for Sitex by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia, Germany sometime around the late 1920`s early 1930s. The model name of the movement was Davina. Thiel also made watches for The Services Watch Co Ltd of Leicester...










. Here`s a Services with the same style case but with a "Push Crown" version of the Davina...

*"ServiceS" DESPATCH RIDER, MADE IN GERMANY (by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia), circa late 1920s/early 1930s*

*







*

Here`s another Services with a similar lumed, black dial & pin-set version of the Davina movement as used in the Sitex..

*"ServiceS" COMPETITOR `Lumed Dial`, `FOREIGN` ( made by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany) , circa late 1920s/early 1930s*

*







*


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Wow; really impressed the watch and it's movement were identified so readily.

Thanks for posting the pictures of similar "Services" watches; will keep my eye out for them in future.

Good to know their are others who appreciate these old beaters!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, I have a bit of a fondness for Services watches :tongue:

Check out this thread for more examples of the brand & details of the Services Watch Company :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for the link.

Interesting stuff.

I have scanned a brochure that came with my "Golf" watch and added it to the services thread as it didn't appear to have been shown.


----------

